# Hgh subcutaneously



## Bigpaulie494 (May 28, 2021)

So I’m finally making my first post LOL...
I recently got a few kits of HGH from my good source. I saw my doctor and he’s having me do blood work to test the quality of it. So wanna make sure this is correct he said shoot one vial which is 10iu Intramuscular then do blood work between the 3rd and 4th hour of the shot. My question is I always thought HGH was shot subcutaneously so am i shooting it intramuscular just for the test? I did look it up and says it can be administered either way. Thanks I’m advance for any help


----------



## creekrat (May 28, 2021)

Others with more knowledge will chime in but I would not trust that advice from the Dr.  Having never done it and going to 10iu in one injection sounds insane and VER expensive


----------



## Bigpaulie494 (May 28, 2021)

The 10iu is just one time for blood work then doing 4iu. He said to get the best accurate reading to see the quality of it is shoot 10iu and then do blood between the 3rd and 4th hour. Not do 10iu everyday


----------



## Send0 (May 28, 2021)

Bigpaulie494 said:


> The 10iu is just one time for blood work then doing 4iu. He said to get the best accurate reading to see the quality of it is shoot 10iu and then do blood between the 3rd and 4th hour. Not do 10iu everyday



Being 100% honest... this doesn't sound like a doctor, but instead sounds like the testing protocol that vendors of generic HGH (chinese products) instruct you to do to test their product. If you bought generic HGH, then I'd advise you let us know that. Otherwise if this really is a doctor then I would be very wary of the oversight he is providing you.


----------



## Bigpaulie494 (May 28, 2021)

This isn’t the doctors product. The HGH is generic from the US. My source I’ve been dealing with for over 6 years started carrying HGH. It’s not Chinese. This guy is a chemist and makes all his own gear and i cant give his name but I’m sure plenty on this site know him. I personally don’t need it test but people I get it for I’d like to know the quality of it. I wasn’t gonna reach out to him about testing it cause didn’t want him to think I was questioning his stuff but maybe I just will then.


----------



## Bigpaulie494 (May 28, 2021)

I’m not questioning my doctor who is a legit doctor when it comes to gear I’m wondering about because I forgot to ask him is my everyday shot am I still shooting it intramuscular or is that just for the blood work and then subconsciously eod.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 28, 2021)

There are multiple ways to do it ... most do not believe serum GH test is best (the way this post is suggesting) .. the better way and the way Pros test .. is IGF-1 level ... I've been taking taking gh on and off for 10 years .. if you've been taking your dosage a minimum of 4 weeks .. the IGF-1 factor will indicate the quality of your gh .....


----------



## Send0 (May 28, 2021)

Bigpaulie494 said:


> This isn’t the doctors product. The HGH is generic from the US. My source I’ve been dealing with for over 6 years started carrying HGH. It’s not Chinese. This guy is a chemist and makes all his own gear and i cant give his name but I’m sure plenty on this site know him. I personally don’t need it test but people I get it for I’d like to know the quality of it. I wasn’t gonna reach out to him about testing it cause didn’t want him to think I was questioning his stuff but maybe I just will then.



Why would a real doctor prescribe generic HGH... meaning it's not pharma, as opposed to a legit pharma product? If the product was legit, then the doctor wouldn't have to ask you to test it. The protocol you outlined nis what people do to confirm their generic Chinese HGH actually contains HGH. To my knowledge there are no US generics..  only pharma products. Why would a real doctor risk his license by prescribing you generic HGH?  I'm sorry, but this just doesn't pass the smell test.

The testing method you outlined is what people do to confirm their Chinese generic GH contains the advertised amount of growth hormone... but beyond that the test is useless. What really matters are your IGF-1 levels... which Transcend addressed in his post above.

Get a new doctor... or if you are trying to save face _(not saying you are lying... but just in case)_, then next time just be up front. We honestly don't care how you got the GH, but IMO it does help us know how to best address the question being asked.

Good luck.


----------



## Bigpaulie494 (May 28, 2021)

No where in my post does it say my doctor prescribed or got me the kits. My good reliable  source did and all I’m really asking is HGH taken  subcutaneous or intramuscular because I’ve  read you can take it either and I have only known about taking it subconsciously


----------



## creekrat (May 28, 2021)

Well seeing as virtually all raws of aas and gh are produced in China I would be the house that these are Chinese generics that your guy is rebranding. 

I’d do it subq and transcend told you of a protocol. Sounds like your dr may not be familiar with gh


----------



## Send0 (May 28, 2021)

Bigpaulie494 said:


> No where in my post does it say my doctor prescribed or got me the kits. My good reliable  source did and all I’m really asking is HGH taken  subcutaneous or intramuscular because I’ve  read you can take it either and I have only known about taking it subconsciously



Fair enough, I misread your initial post. Though I'm surprised your doctor is supportive of you injecting something blindly.

The intramuscular shot is to make sure you're at peak serum GH prior to the blood test. But as Transcend and Creek stated, serum GH is kind of meaningless..  and it's the IGF-1 levels that tell you the quality of the product. I agree with waiting 4 weeks prior to testing... but I've also seen anecdotal reports where it took people 6-8 weeks before they hit peak IGF-1 levels for the dose being administered.

Good luck.


----------



## Bigpaulie494 (May 28, 2021)

Thanks man I’ll definitely go that route and get the
 igf-1 levels tested 4-6 weeks in. My doctor knows I’d do it either way but my doctor also knows the quality of the other gear I get from my source so there’s no question if it’s HGH or not I just wanna know the quality to see if it’s worth the money you know. Thankyou for all the advice


----------



## jc240 (May 30, 2021)

My understanding of IM vs SubQ is that the IM absorbs faster.  Muscles carry more blood flow than fat, which is where subq injections go.  Also, depending on body fat absorption rates can be less consistent.  I would imagine that if you are testing, IM would be quicker and more consistent.  

For daily use, Subq provides a more slow release.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 30, 2021)

It can be taken either way sometimes your side will swell up and be a little sensitive from sub Q shots when this happens you can simply do a less painful intramuscular


----------



## Adrenolin (May 30, 2021)

Bigpaulie494 said:


> No where in my post does it say my doctor prescribed or got me the kits. My good reliable  source did and all I’m really asking is HGH taken  subcutaneous or intramuscular because I’ve  read you can take it either and I have only known about taking it subconsciously


lmfao can't spell subcutaneous? :32 (18):

No one here believes your source created hgh, and neither should you. He's selling you chinese generics. Don't be gullible.

The info in your OP is accurate for a serum test, and as transcend stated IGF is what you really want to see elevated, I usually do both after 3wks of using a new batch #.


----------



## Bigpaulie494 (May 30, 2021)

Weather I believe him or not that’s why I’m getting it tested to see the quality of it. I really don’t care if it’s from Chinese or not if the quality is good.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 31, 2021)

I always inject IM !!


----------



## lifter6973 (May 31, 2021)

IM inject for serum testing is because it will absorb faster. You can inject either way, it will just take longer to take effect subQ.  The generic testing 10IU and 4 hours later testing is quite common and indeed suggested IM.
I'm still confused on your doc situation though. He knows you are taking UG HGH and he is cool with that and willing to monitor you?  Either you have an alley doc or something doesn't add up.


----------



## Bigpaulie494 (Jun 1, 2021)

My doctor has nothing to do with the HGH except I asked him if he can do blood work so I can check the HGH that’s all. As far as him monitoring me yes when I’m on a cycle of test and tren or whatever else he will do my bloodwork to make sure my levels are good as far as estrogen and all that other stuff. So I am gonna wait 4 weeks and then have get blood work and see what my IGF-1 levels are


----------



## siammuscle (Jul 5, 2021)

That is ok. few studies show that inject intramuscularly give significantly high gh level


----------



## Dannyjac (Sep 8, 2021)

Bigpaulie494 said:


> So I’m finally making my first post LOL...
> I recently got a few kits of HGH from my good source. I saw my doctor and he’s having me do blood work to test the quality of it. So wanna make sure this is correct he said shoot one vial which is 10iu Intramuscular then do blood work between the 3rd and 4th hour of the shot. My question is I always thought HGH was shot subcutaneously so am i shooting it intramuscular just for the test? I did look it up and says it can be administered either way. Thanks I’m advance for any help


Yeah most definitely IM there are quite a tonne of studies showing the uptake is faster and more efficient. Not to mention subcutaneous is literally annoying in my opinion, but also just know injecting IM into small muscle groups can hurt like a bitch.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 8, 2021)

Dannyjac said:


> Yeah most definitely IM there are quite a tonne of studies showing the uptake is faster and more efficient. Not to mention subcutaneous is literally annoying in my opinion, but also just know injecting IM into small muscle groups can hurt like a bitch.


With GH, there's no need to make it work faster. We're talking maybe an hour difference in GH peak when comparing IM to subcutaneous.

If a person prefers to shoot subcutaneous; then that is fine. If a person wants to shoot IM, then that is unnecessary but also fine.

HGH is a long term PED. It's not like AAS where you can make it "kick in" faster. That just isn't how it works or how a person benefits from it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 9, 2021)

Send0 said:


> With GH, there's no need to make it work faster. We're talking maybe an hour difference in GH peak when comparing IM to subcutaneous.
> 
> If a person prefers to shoot subcutaneous; then that is fine. If a person wants to shoot IM, then that is unnecessary but also fine.
> 
> HGH is a long term PED. It's not like AAS where you can make it "kick in" faster. That just isn't how it works or how a person benefits from it.


Same with HCG too, correct?  When a doc prescribed years ago, they said IM but I believe it works just fine subQ too.


----------

